# How to reduce cold air intake noise?



## josh_stu (Oct 4, 2011)

hi,
I was installed KNN Thypoon kit to my Nissan Xtrail T31 2.5L..
i felt the filter made so much noise..
anybody know how to reduce the noise from the filter?
thank you


----------

